
Google admits it tracked user location data even when the setting was turned off - uladzislau
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/21/16684818/google-location-tracking-cell-tower-data-android-os-firebase-privacy
======
0xWilliam
And this is the company we are suppose to trust with their stance on Net
Neutrality?

------
woodandsteel
The article says Google is disabling this function.

However, remember that Google, and also Facebook, have a rule that whenever
public pressure forces them to remove one privacy violation, they will
secretly add two new ones.

------
cJ0th
Is it safe to assume (i.e.: generally speaking, not just this case) that you
don't share data with google if you run an AOSP-based ROM like lineageOs ?

------
horsecaptin
Never forget. If you are not the customer, then you are the product!

------
owlmirror
anyone knows if this functionality is at play when you don't have GAPPS
installed?

------
craftyguy
This isn't really surprising.

